

U.N. Approves Airstrikes to Halt Attacks by Qaddafi Forces - mhb
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/03/18/world/africa/18nations.html?hp

======
kposehn
Approval of the airstrikes notwithstanding, it doesn't really mean much. They
should have done this days ago if they intended to do anything at all; most
likely this is a gesture lacking any real substance.

Of course, that could change at a moment's notice. We'll see.

